# Futuristic Warning Sound



## groovie ghoulie (Nov 12, 2008)

Hi All,
Could anyone direct me to a good Futuristic Warning Sound? I'm in the planning stages of having a captive alien creature, with like a "Mars" light and a blinking sign, that would read, "containment failure" or something to that effect. So I need a cool warning sound too, I'm thinking. Oh and any other ideas would be greatly appreciated as well! What kind of containment vessel, any scene embellishments, etc. Thanks


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

try here--- http://www.freesound.org/samplesViewSingle.php?id=37145


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Will this alien be human sized or smaller?

If you have a warning sound, you might want to also have a flashing warning light.


----------



## Revenant (Mar 17, 2007)

Check with GOT... he did an "alien contamination"/ containment failure scenario a few years ago.


----------

